# Pelica



## iomiguel

Estoy buscando un término que pueda definir mejor el significado de la palabra en portugués de Brasil "Pelica", porque lo he encontrado definido como "piel curtida" pero no estoy seguro que este concepto puede utilizarse en el argot de la industria del zapato en México.

Ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme, de antemano gracias.


----------



## é você o sos vos

Cuero, piel???


----------



## é você o sos vos

"De ternero"?


----------



## Fluteroo

Trabajé en Argentina más de 10 años en mi propio taller de aparado de calzado y por muchos más años me dediqué a aprender la lengua portuguesa, se me ocurre que la traducción de tu palabra es "Napa" a no ser que la Industria Mejicana utilice otra denominación. Si elaboráramos una lista de cueros a partir de frecuentar sitios web de curtiembres brasileñas, te pediría que la publiques por aquí.


----------



## nusa

Olá:
En España siempre hé oido hablar de las chaquetas de "pellica" ,


> *pellica**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _pellis_, piel).
> 
> 
> *1. *f. Cubierta o cobertor de cama hecho de pellejos finos.
> 
> *2. *f. Pellico hecho de pieles finas y adobadas.
> 
> *3. *f. Piel pequeña adobada.


aúnque yo no sabía a que tipo de piel se refería.
Buscando encontré esto, y supongo que también vale para la piel del calzado.
Espero ajude.


----------



## iomiguel

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.

Respondiendo a cada uno:

É Voce o sos vos, - de hecho es piel o cuero el problema es que es de algún tipo en especial que no logro determinar y podría ser ternero pero no estoy seguro.

Fluteroo - El termino "Napa" también existe en el español de México y se refiere al mismo tipo de piel que en portugés de Brasil pero diferente al que sería "Pelica" así es que lo descartaría por completo.

Nusa - Yo también encontre el mismo termino en español de españa pero no sé a cuál corresponde en español de México, quizas pueda ser por ahí el asunto 

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Creo que pelica es lo que en España se conoce por *badana*. Piel de ternero por la parte mas delgada, creo que la panza. Pero no estoy totalmente seguro
MG


----------



## nusa

Uma procura mais e encontrei isto de aquí :Creo que se entiende, está escrito en "Castuo".



> “Yo, como zapatero que he sidu, he fabricao chancas y arbarcas. Las chancas llevan el piso de madera, que puede ser de madera de peral o de otras maderas. Luego, se le clavetean unas pellicas de cabra, curtías, pa que cubran el pie. Esti, sigún dicin, es el calzao propiamenti de estas tierras, que el oficiu de chanqueteru es mu antigu.


 


> pero lo general del país viste de las pellicas de cabra que matan o se mueren


 


> La pellica de una loba,
> que se murió de morrina,
> se la entrieguin a las mozas,
> que de alfombra sirviría


 
Yo estoy llegando a la conclusión que aquí "pellica" es piel muy fina independientemente del animal que sea.


----------



## Tomby

Sólo una sugerencia: ¿podría ser "ante"?
El ante es ese tipo de piel curtida para fabricar principalmente pellizas.
Sólo se trata de una idea.
TT

P.D.
Pelliza: "Prenda de abrigo hecha o forrada de pieles finas" (DRAE)


----------



## Fluteroo

Bueno ha sido una gratificante búsqueda y tenías razón en descartar mi primera traducción, en el sitio de Italeoni.com.br , podrás ver un modelo en *" napa e pelica"* Mi conclusión coincide ahora parcialmente con la del forero Mangato, es la *badana *que así llaman, pero tambien es la* cabretilla* o el noble cuero de cabra, te sugiero recorrer un buscador para ver tanta ilustración y uso de la palabra disponible. Me topé con otros térmiinos y cueros como *"Chamois"*que en el Río de la Plata llamamos gamuzados y descubrí hasta una novela de moda entre los lectores brasileños *"Minhas Luvas de Pelica".* En el sitio web de la radiodifusión alemana, DW, un periodista tradujo del alemán al portugués refiéndose al nuevo Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas=* "Mão de Ferro em luva de Pelica"* Una Mano de Hierro en Guantes de Pelica, lo que habla del alcance y uso literario de la palabra, encuentro la traducción de esta última idea como un siguiente desafio.


----------



## Vanda

Como alguns já mencionaram acima, napa e pelica são coisas diferentes, pelo menos no Brasil. A napa é inferior, pelica é pele de qualquer animal curtida e finíssima. São aqueles sapatos, bolsas e luvas de couro finíssimo (que não apertam, não dão calo) que meu dinheiro não consegue comprar e que os grandes estilistas usam em suas criações.


----------



## iomiguel

Estimados amigos:

Gracias por su ayuda y sus comentarios. Retomando muchas de sus ideas, creo que he logrado determinar lo mejor palabra para definir el termino "Pelica" en el texto que tengo. Como comentan Fluteroo hay muchos significados en español dependiendo del lugar y el tipo de piel de que se trate, por eso creo yo que el concepto genera tanta confusión pues la palabra se refiere sobre todo a la calidad de la piel, ya sea cabra, cerdo, ternera, etc. Por lo que coincido con la idea de Nusa de que se trata de una palabra que indica que se trata de una piel finísima independientemente de animal del que provenga. Específicamente en el caso de mi texto el término correcto sería *Cabritilla *que es como se le conoce en México a la piel muy fina y suave de algunos animales como la cabra y el cordero. 

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Mangato

Creo que has acertado plenamente. Analizadas las opiniones del foro, y en especial las en señanzas de Vanda, llego a la conclusión que luvas de pelica = guantes de cabritilla, piel que se utiliza  para estos guantes extraordinariamente finos.


----------

